# 335i coupe with iforged imolas and other misc shots



## Tedesco (Sep 2, 2007)

hi everyone. this is my first post here in the photo section. i love photography and have been able to turn my passion into a living. i couldn't ask for anything more. here are some older photos of my 335i right after i got my 19" iforged imolas put on. the car is lowered on h&r sports springs with 35% tint all the way around. the lower grills are now black. enjoy. jbs2 goes in later today!
























































the old ride with polorl57's e46 m3
































ooops, i guess you can't take photos at an active base...

and some photos of what i do for a living









































































-Chris


----------



## VenkatV (Aug 30, 2007)

excellent captures!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Tedesco (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks guys! i really need to get around to taking new photos of my car, but it seems every time i was it the thing it is just as dirty 20 mins later. gotta love the dustry dry inland crapire.

-Chris


----------



## hhibmw (Nov 8, 2007)

Love the black wheels on the black car. Nice ride, very stealth......


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Pictures! I love the look of your car.


----------



## Court M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

beautiful car! What base were you on?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Great pics! I love the one with the polics car in the background.


----------



## dens_310 (Aug 24, 2007)

your car is hot... nice... very nice.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Is that K-Fed? :bigpimp:


----------



## fizzle (Dec 22, 2007)

nice coupe


----------



## dannydos (Nov 25, 2007)

nice pics....


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

Tedesco said:


> -Chris


I love the pic of the headlight, the one of the subaru/cop is pretty funny too...

and that is possibly the most slanted picture i've ever seen (that still works), congrats haha! :thumbup:


----------

